# I need new bulbs!



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi All

Great time meeting a lot of people at the AGA... talk about people with passion for what they do in their spare time! It was amazing

I need to get a couple power compact 6500/6700 or 8800K bulbs, 65 W to replace my current ones

does anyone have any suggestions or links for the best price /brand to get online. 

I've tried Corallife brand .. but are kinda $. Anyone have any other experience with other brands or does it really matter? As far as on-line stores, I've looked at all the big boys , thatfishplace, big al's , fosterandsmith, and even looked on ebay.

I just wanted to throw this out for everyone's experience

thanks
Gilly


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Check out www.hellolights.com. I reciently placed an order from them adn shoudl get it in a couple days. I am pleased with their service so far


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

AtoTLamps probably has the best prices and service.

Their ebay store does not show everything they have. If you want call them to ask for lower Kelvin bulbs. Ask for Dean, he is the guy responsible for the aquarium lighting.

--Nikolay


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

*bulbs*

thanks guys!.... I have done some "bizness" with a guy on ebay (65 and 55 @ 6700K bulbs) out of eldorodo, california and wasnt all that impressed with the service and the response time.... my experience , take it for what it is worth.

I'll keep you posted ... I was hoping to pay in the range of 25-27$ per bulb
but for good service and quality, that may be worth it


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Try this place they have the GE 9325K bulbs for a great price.
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Plant/F55BX-AR-FS


----------

